
Show HN: REciNK – Rethink Continuous Integration for JavaScript Applications - eistrati
https://github.com/MitocGroup/recink
======
e20
Exactly what I was looking for !

------
sergius0301
hmm... pretty simple, it saves you a lot of time

------
fiatjaf
These comments are fake, right?

